# Layne Norton's Power/Hypertrophy Routine - Anyone else tried it?



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

What are people's thoughts on this?

I've been doing the typical 5 day split 12-15 sets per body part thing for a while now and its done me ok, progress isn't as good as i think it could be though and i feel as though I'm only maintaining. I used to do this ages ago when I trained in the evenings and I did get good results, but since switching to mornings I pretty much train half asleep for my first half of the session and I find it a bit of a bitch working out more than 1 muscle group at a time, but i need the change up. Did the first day today, was hard work lol.

*
*

*
Day One*, *UpperPower:*



*3 or 4 Compound pressing and pulling movements, 3-5 sets in the 5 rep range, and 1 Accessory Movement.*

*Day Two, **Lower Power:*



*2 or 3 Squatting and Deadlifting movements, 3-5 sets in the 5 rep range, and 1 Accessory Movement*

*Day Three, **OFF*

*Day Four, **Hypertrophy Shoulders/Back/Traps:**



*4 Supersets consisting of 2 exercises each, 3 Shoulders and 3 Backs in the 8-12 reps range, and 2 Traps in the 10-15 rep range, 2-3 sets each. 1-2 reps short of failure.*


*1 Optional Back compound, 2 sets in the 8-12 rep range, 1-2 reps short of failure.*


*Day Five, **Hypertrophy Legs/Calves:**



*2 Supersets consisting of 2-3 exercises each, 4-5 sets in the 8-15 range. 1-2 reps short of failure.*

*Day Six, **Hypertrophy Chest/Arms:**



*3 Benching movements, 2-3 sets in the 8-12 rep range. 1-2 reps short of failure.*


*3 Supersets consisting of 2 exercises each, 3 biceps and 3 triceps, 3 sets in the 8-12 range, 1-2 reps short of failure.*


*1 Chest accessory exercises, 3 sets, 8-12 reps, 1-2 reps short of failure.*


*Day Seven, **OFF*

*
*


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I thought it looked like a decent routine for strength and muscle gains but I've not tried it...Anyone else tried it?


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I did it for 12 weeks, best routine i ever done. When i start bulking again i will use this again or this which is a mixture of some routines:

http://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/phd-4-rj-perkins-power-hyper-deload-training.html

I'd reccommend Laynes' routine to anyone.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I lied, i did 8 weeks.

This is the most up to date PHAT routine by Layne:

http://www.simplyshredded.com/mega-feature-layne-norton-training-series-full-powerhypertrophy-routine-updated-2011.html


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm currently on my 8th week of doing this routine, can't rate it highly enough, i've tailored the routine to myself, e.g. main power chest movement is incline as opposed to flat, never experienced strength gains like i have on this routine, growing nicely too! definitely reccommend it!


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

^^I've never heard a bad word from anyone trying it mate so far!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm doing it now and I love it! Wondering why I haven't done it before....


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Tasty said:


> I'm doing it now and I love it! Wondering why I haven't done it before....


It's an awesome routine isn't it! It's my second 8 week cycle of it, I think i'll always come back to it when bulking.


----------



## immy (Apr 18, 2010)

anyway of doing this as a 4 day split


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

immy said:


> anyway of doing this as a 4 day split


You could always do

Upper Power

Lower Power

rest

Chest & Arms Hypertrophy

Back & Shoulders Hypertrophy

?


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Could do.

I'm just doing 4 days at the mo, think 5 days was starting to catch up with me. Workout looks like this:

Mon - Chest/Tris

Tues - Back/Bis

Wednesday - Legs/Shoulders

Friday - Full Body 3x5

Only a few weeks in to it, feel like im going backwards so far lol, chest was still a bit sore from the monday so was a tiny bit weaker. Suppose its like Layne says it takes a good few weeks for the body to adapt.


----------

